# Mirage A class motorhome



## Glenn_Kelly (Feb 20, 2008)

We are going to look at a Mirage 5000 (1999 model) motorhome making a change from our Hymer overcab, and were wondering if anybody had any experience of this model as we cannot find much information from the internet or searching this site. We are interested to know about any build quality issues, or part availability problems for this motorhome, as it seems quite a rare model. Any help/ advice would be greatly received. Thanks Kelly & Glenn


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Johns Cross Motorhomes have a 1999 Mirage 6000 for sale. You might find they know about spares etc. I understand that they are a high quality build but that is only hearsay 8)


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We looked at a couple of different versions (and ages) of the mirage last year and discovered that the build quality was variable. We were told that there had been issues with water ingress in some earlier models and one we enquired about was found to have a completely rotten floor (it had been taken in part ex by a dealer who hadn't checked it thoroughly). Having said that the spec was very high and they looked good if you could find a good example. There are a couple of about 3 year old ones on the market that the build quality is atrocious and I wouldn't touch with a barge pole.
So in summary, nice van with high spec but check it out very very carefully.

Chris


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> Johns Cross Motorhomes have a 1999 Mirage 6000 for sale. You might find they know about spares etc. I understand that they are a high quality build but that is only hearsay 8)


Thanks Patrick,

Its built on a Merc so mechanically no problems, habitation bits should be OK and the appliances, heating, cooker, fridges, a/c. & generator all pretty standard so not a problem really.

Peter


----------



## Glenn_Kelly (Feb 20, 2008)

*Mirage*

Thanks everyone,

we are going to have a look at the van over the next couple of days - weather permitting, so will take your thoughts on board as regards a careful check over re water ingress!

kelly & glenn


----------

